# Big Giant Swords



## CTRandall (Feb 11, 2018)

I've just discovered this show. Cheap quasi-reality show following Irish Mike (looks exactly like a dwarven smith) as he creates absurdly sized, flaming weaponry. Awesome! Don't know how long it's been around and can't imagine it will last lomg but great while it's here.


----------



## CTRandall (Feb 14, 2018)

What, no one interesed? On tonight's episode, Irish Mike made a dragon-shaped sword that shot flames. C'mon, you're not gonna tune in for that?


----------



## Judderman (Feb 20, 2018)

Sounds fun if the guy is a great character. Is it better than the Forged in Fire show? Basically a blacksmith competition show. A little bit too specialist for my liking.


----------



## CTRandall (Feb 20, 2018)

My wife won't let me watch Forged in Fire. She says it's creepy. (I watch sometimes but I'm not a huge fan.) Big Giant Swords is, as the title suggests, much more funny. The humour is pretty dry but the swords are over the top, worthy of Final Fantasy. Definitely more entertainment and doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 20, 2018)

Whatever he is - that accent is quare even for the Irish  (don’t know what my checker was up to earlier) Good fun though


----------

